# Border Terrier - male or female?



## mysteriousyak (Feb 18, 2018)

I am planning on buying a border terrier puppy sometime in the near future, and I would like to hear your opinions on male or female borders. Of course all dogs are different in their own right, but I was wondering if there is any general pattern in temperament for either boys or girls.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Everyone will tell you something different......it's not breed specific but dog specific.

I prefer bitches but they tend to be a bit more complex and 'bitchy' in my experience, boys are usually more laid back. My female dogs have been more highly strung than male dogs I've had. My bitches have been better thinkers/problem solvers. 

Either make good pets......


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

I've always had males. Not sure why, really, but I say it's because I have enough trouble with my own feminine hormones without having to deal with someone else's  Boys of course have their own hormonal/behavioural quirks but as labradrk says, it's all down to the individual.

And great choice of breed, btw! I adore my little Mac. 5 months now and honestly he's been the easiest puppy imaginable. I was dreading the baby phase but he's been a joy. Whether that's a breed thing or just his character I'm not sure, but he's definitely much easier than a young Labrador...in my experience, anyway. Look forward to hearing more about him/her when you've decided!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I've always had boys, including Boggle, the border terrorist. I think I generally like boys better, maybe because I'm female, but they also seem that bit more affectionate and less temperamental than the girls. Might be totally wrong here, but...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

I have both, and like both for different reasons. My boy is very uncomplicated and easy going. My girl is a complex character and I love that she’s so multi dimensional and love sussing out the way she thinks.

I would happily have either a bitch or a dog again.

Oh and they’re both terriers!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I find bitches more intense and boys more fun.


----------



## mysteriousyak (Feb 18, 2018)

Firedog said:


> I find bitches more intense and boys more fun.


Thanks for your reply. With regards to loyalty, is there one gender that tends to be by your side more?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2018)

mysteriousyak said:


> Thanks for your reply. With regards to loyalty, is there one gender that tends to be by your side more?


Terriers generally aren't known for their loyalty! They're pretty independent dogs by nature. However both of mine (bitch and dog) choose to be with me most of the time.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

mysteriousyak said:


> Thanks for your reply. With regards to loyalty, is there one gender that tends to be by your side more?


I have only had girl Borders except when we had puppies. I found the boys much more fun. I had girls and I had five at one point , used to stay pretty close.
I will mention one thing that is pretty important, there is a health test that has been brought in the last few months and it is important that the parents have been tested. The test is SLEM. Parents need to be both clear or at very least clear to carrier. You may not plan on breeding or even be allowed to breed in the future but is important these tests have been done.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought the males were more scrappy with a tendency to be more aggressive to other male dogs?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't own a Border Terrier, but I've met alot. Pretty much all the boys I've met (close to 6 now - they are fast becoming popular!) have been playful, easy going, confident puppies that have matured into self assured, confident adults keen to interact with people and dogs but not obsessive about it. From what I've been told, the boys tend to be massive cuddlers in the home. I'm not a terrier girl, but even I have been tempted by male Borders.

Now the girls, of which I've met two adults, have been confident dogs through and through, but not that accomodating to other dogs. I wouldn't call them 'snappy' in a bad way, just likely to lay down the rules and make sure any dogs they meet know what's what. In fact, I tend to find that about female dogs in general. They seem to take life a bit more serious than the boys.


----------

